# Porsche v TT Dilemma



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I've been toying with the idea of changing my TT for another, or travelling what appears to be the natural upgrade path to a Boxster.

I've also considered the Nissan 350z and the BMW Z4 3.0, despite both of these having their attractions neither would make me want to look over my shoulder as I walked away!

So, I need a little advice and guidance from you Boxster owners; I've found a nice Boxster S at the Aberdeen Porsche Centre and I love it, 
though I'll not be driving until tomorrow.

May 2001, 36k miles, FPSH
Zanzibar Red - orange/red pearlescent - metallic, looks stunning and unusual.
Metropole Blue leather, sports seats with Porsche crest in seat backs - contrasting orange stiching - gorgeous.
18" Turbo style wheels.
Manual box, A/C, E/W, CDL ?
Aluminium gear lever and handbrake lever.

As it's coming from a Porsche dealer I assume I will be paying top dollar, for the year and mileage do you think that's a fair price? I don't mind paying a little extra for the security and peace of mind of buying from an authorised dealer.

The colour; I've never seen a Porsche in this colour and I'm a little worried it may affect the resale value. Everyone seems to be buying Silver.
The dealer emailed pics to me by the time I arrived home - sadly, I have no idea on how to post them here.

Anything I should particularly be looking for on the test drive?

Residual values; as the car is nearly 3 years old, is it likely to start losing more?...I'm not sure what the car cost when new, but I can't imagine it's lost a large amount over the last 3 years.
Is there a replacement on the horizon?

As for TT well, I think I've got the pros and cons of a new one pretty much sorted!

Any comments, as usual, will be much appreciated  ...just need to be sure I'll be making the right decision!

Jackie x


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

jackiestt said:


> do you think that's a fair price?


Is what a fair price?

I'll hazard a guess at Â£30995.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Is what a fair price?
> 
> I'll hazard a guess at Â£30995.


   Well guessed Widget, absolutely spot on :wink:

And how many times did I read my post before I hit the submit button 

Jackie x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Said it all yesterday

Get yourself down to Star, Bigger Turbo, pocket the rest of the cash and we'll all head for the A82 again!

 Ok drive the Boxster and decide then....

Oh and pics - this one?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

John, Thankyou! 

Now would I get that sort of friendly help on the boxster forum? Hmm, not so sure :?

A82? You mean I couldn't join you in a Boxster? :roll: ...Serious decisions to be made here ....BoxsTTer....TT.....BoxsTTer......TT :? :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

The difference in colour between bodywork and bumper would annoy me.

I'm not convinced :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> The difference in colour between bodywork and bumper would annoy me.


Must admit that I didn't notice that today, though depending on the viewing angle, the colour appeared to change :? 
Have to give it a closer look tomorrow

J x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well you don't encounter many (any) who regret the move to a Boxster after having enjoyed a TT.

AFN told me that 'fashion colours' are least desirable when it comes to resaleability. Yellow is included, but I don't know about orange. Unusual -and I quite like it.

Take an _extended_ test drive to discover its trus charms, not just the usual blat around the block. Then decide.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

A lot of people would argue that with a used Boxster that you would really want the PSM fitted as an option - not sure if this has it or not.

As for the colour - dont worry about resale, worry about what you like, I am not keen on that colour, but would have a yellow one without a second thought as i think it looks good in yellow. The dealers tell you any colour other than silver or black is hard to resell, they are just looking for another way to rip you off a bit.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

As said ......225 with a APR chip  :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Have you driven a 225 + chip ?


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I like the colour (opinions may vary)

not sure on the price tho... my Boxster S was Â£37k and is an extra-cost colour polar silver, a year younger, had 16k miles on the clock and pretty full huge options list (inc. sat-nav, alu-pack and nicer wheels, cruise control, on-board-computer, aluminium trim bits, newer style clear headlights, xenon, private plate & 1 years warranty remaining etc.)

I did however buy mine in November last year (not a popular time for roadsters), and got an excellent trade-in (or Â£3k discount off the Boxster price depending how you look at it)

pics of mine..










Inside










Try posting up on boxa.net - I did the same when I moved from my TT to a boxster, and people were most helpful.

plus a trawl of top-marques and the Porche approved vehicles website would show similar vehicles + cost etc.

That one will also have a plastic rear screen (like mine) which can split - so look for any signs of distress (repair is a new roof @~3k or specialist repair @~Â£700, also worth bearing in mind it will have run out of its 2 year warranty (post 2002 cars had 3 years)

PSM is a must imho (not sure if that one had it) - I was told by the dealer they hit the trade-in if this is not spec'd as its popular.

as mentioned it might just be the pics but the bumper looks a different colour - possible respray ? there are also some members cars up for sale on boxa.net last time I looked.

For reference the guy that ordered my car from new paid about Â£52k (base model is ~Â£38k) kept it for a year and the stealer let it go for Â£37k - goes to show how mad you can go on options - and how much money you can loose!! - stealer must have given him 34k-35k for it  

Hope that helps.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The only thing to say, is buy the car that "does it for you". If that is another TT (a faster one, a rarer colour) then so be it.

For many, the Boxster seems a good buy. For others, another TT. Or a larger car... whatever.

I walk away from my 350z and look back fondly, in the same way as I did my TT. For you, that isn't the case...

I'm not keen on that Porsche colour (at least in pictures) yet I'm a big fan of really unusual or striking colours (Sunset 350z anyone?).

I'd be quite sceptical about buying a used Boxster at the moment, with the new model (and Coupe) coming "next year" - you might find a greater hit on residuals than previous years have suggested. But if you aren't bothered about this, and are simply looking at a "cost to change", then I wouldn't worry. A Porsche is a Porsche afterall......


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

some prices for comparison (they don't have full spec list posted, so may not be accurate..)

from http://forum.boxa.net/index.php?showtopic=6845
(may need to register to view, can't remember but I cut & pasted here..)

or this one http://forum.boxa.net/index.php?showtopic=6152

---8<----

Thought I'd put this on here before but I can't see it (do these topics expire in here?)

Anyway I've got a an October 2001 (51 reg) Speed Yellow, Grey interior, black roof 3.2 S I'm trying to shift as I just don't use it anymore and it's costing me Â£500 a month in finance. 26,000 miles, serviced up to date, about to fit two new front tyres, immaculate condition. I've had it since new, it's never been bashed, scratched or parking dented. Only extras were yellow hoops, belts and centre console and the stereo upgrade.

I'm looking for Â£27k because it's gotta go and be used by someone else, it sits in my drive at home for weeks on end and it's starting to grate on me that I'm paying that much a month for a yellow sculpture in the front garden!

E-mail me on [email protected] if you're interested or want more info / pics / etc...

Reading, Berks area.

Cheers

Matthew

----8<----


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

WOW!!!

If there is one thing I really love about this forum...it's the quality of the replies that are given to a question. There is plenty to consider in your responses.

sattan, your car looks fabulous and remarkable value considering the spec 8) It makes Aberdeens car look overpriced for the age, mileage and possibly miserly spec in comparison.
I hadn't considered that there maybe seasonal variations in prices...possibly not the best time for me to be looking?

I'm still smitten by the Orange/ Red paint...Aberdeen also had a (new) Speed Yellow which looked very nice. I don't think the possible resale implications of a "fashion" colour will put me off - If I like it, it'll do for me!

I had hoped to get my test drive today, in fact I was half way to Aberdeen when my son phones - an accident! (nothing hurt except his pride and car  ).....although it could have been potentially very serious..... so it was a quick U turn and back home.
At least it will give me the opportunity of benefiting from an evening's worth of research before making the trip again - "every cloud has a silver lining.."

Your advice is very much appreciated - thank you 

Oh, JacTT225 and davidg...A power boost to "Bad BeasTTie" is still on the cards, Jim at Star is offering me a very attractive deal on a turbo upgrade with suitable chip - I'm not going yet!

Jackie x


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

He's a fairly unlucky fella your boy, isn't he?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> He's a fairly unlucky fella your boy, isn't he?


Spot on again widget  Off to buy him a bike tomorrow.

How unlucky? : 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=24839
Jackie x


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=speechless.gif]

[smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> He's a fairly unlucky fella your boy, isn't he?


If things come in threes, then he must be deffo due a lucky break. Karma etc. Is his name Jonah? :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The battle of hearts over heads starts!

I had without a shadow of a doubt, the best ever test drive experience of my life yesterday (never mind that it was a Porsche) Aberdeen Porsche were thoroughly professional, made me feel so relaxed, applied no pressure to buy and made sure it was a FUN 3 hours.
A huge contrast to BMW and Nissan who I had earlier test drive with.

The car...I'm not going to give a blow by blow techy account (I'm just not techy myself  )
The two things I picked up on from advice on here and boxa.net were the power delivery and the brakes - well I couldn't fault it in either department.

The brakes were superb; had me at 70mph on a quiet road, hands of the wheel  and told me to stand on the brake...it pulled up in straight line with no fuss at all, while I felt I would go through the windscreen!

The engine has "soul" (Dave's expression, and very apt) and sounds gorgeous and addictive  
22mph in the 6th gear and it pulls away so cleanly, 3rd gear on country roads is amazing...it would probably live in 3rd gear most of the time if I buy it 

My only other concern was rear wheel drive...the TT has always felt very secure on the roads and is something that gives me a lot of confidence.
The Boxster feels just as good, I was being encouraged to go for corners at speeds I wouldn't consider in my TT...the steering feels very different in the Boxster as well. I'm sure someone had said you can almost "think" it thro' corners, again very true.
But it doesn't have PSM? and I think I may need it for the winter, I'm just not clever enough to drive it in some of the weather in Scotland :?

I'm going to hold out for a "fashion" colour, I'm smitten by this Zanzibar Red. They had it all polished up for me yesterday and it was sunny in Aberdeen! It changes colour as you walk around it AND it contrast beautifully with deep blue leather...very vibrant and individual...very me  
For those who pointed out the "nose cone" appeared a different colour - the salesman freely admitted it had been painted (as are most Porsches of similar age) I've got more pics and it doesn't show as much in the pictures posted earlier. It would not be a problem for me.

The sports seats are fabulous, just wrap themselves around you. The interior is different from the TT's. Leather dash exudes quality and all the controls feel so solid...the TT is much more minimalist and neater and just as nice if not nicer.

I loved it, it wasn't the car I expected it to be. I thought it may be a bit of a handful...if it was, then it wouldn't be for me.
The Boxster S is a pussy cat - until you yank it's tail and then it snarls. Lovely 

My only problem is spending twice the value of my TT to end up with one car :? Especially when I love my TT so dearly...heart or head :?

Jackie x


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I went from a modded TTr (274bhp) to a Boxster S and then a Boxster 2.7, my S was dark green with not many options, and my 2.7 was Silver with pretty much everything they could fit.

Having to make the choice again I would still go for the Porsche over the Audi (even modified), the Audi was very fast, but it wasnt for me as good a car as the Porsche was, and I did love my TT.

If we had to buy again then we'd have another Boxster, facelifted version with glass rear screen, lowered seats, PSM, bose, 6cd and some nice coloured trim inside with carerra wheels......havent given it much thought though!!!

Glad your son is OK.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Everybody seems to rate PSM as the best electronic drivers aid without nannying or diluting fun. It's a must on any Boxster.


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

I had a 2.7 Boxster as a loan car which didnt have PSM

Went major sideways (provoked admittedly) round a damp corner - great fun but the wife screamed 

If I bought one it would definitely have to have PSM fitted


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Jackie - great post :lol: 8)

The Boxster is quite different to the TT, don't you think? :wink:

It was me who mentioned 'thinking' the car around corners.

Decisions, decisions... ironically I'm thinking about getting a TT again, or a Monaro after the summer [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

PSM it'll have to be then. I'll bet it won't be easy finding another Zanzi' Red though :? And that's the only colour I'll want.

shao_khan
A little curious to know (if you don't mind me asking!) why you would go from a S to a 2.7 ? 
The only reason I've gone for the S is that I didn't want to make the same "mistake" that I made when I bought the TT...180 instead of 225.

PaulS
Thankyou! It's taken over 1000 posts for someone to tell me that everthing I post isn't c**p  
Appreciated even more as I failed to acknowledge it was your "thinking" it round corners expression  :wink:

Yes, the Boxster is a very different car, but of all the cars that I have tried recently, the Boxster was the one I felt most at ease in, in all situations

And you're considering a return to TT'ing ?  Makes me wonder at the wisdom of moving from my TT :? 
But good luck with whatever you choose 

Jackie x


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

jackiestt said:


> My only problem is spending twice the value of my TT to end up with one car :? Especially when I love my TT so dearly...heart or head :?
> 
> Jackie x


You have hit the nail on the head - now it's time to throw all rationality out of the window, and toss a coin :wink: 

It was the same with me - I loved the TT - but I thought I'd have a go of a Porsche for a while whilst I had the opportunity. Can't say I've regretted it :wink: They are expensive cars to own though, I believe that there is a law of diminishing returns when you keep buying ever more expensive cars 

It's a fantastic sports car - no doubt - but the dowsides of the Boxster for me are - wind/hood/tyre noise when on motorways (you'll notice the difference coming from a TTC) petrol consumption (~ 20mpg - same as the monaro :wink: ) and lack of cabin storage (wife likes to put her shopping on the back seats :roll: ) You don't see many Boxsters in unusual colours, most seem to be silvers or blue, the one you looked at looks great 

At the end of the summer I'll be looking for a coupe of some sort again - Boxster coupe looks very interesting. The TT though, despite its age, still remains the best sports coupe 'package' on the market. If I went back to a TT, it will be the 225 Turbo - with a 265 bhp remap (I like the torque characteristic of that engine) good for motorways which I tend to travel on too much nowadays  Mind you, it's not so bad when they are Spanish ones 

Keep us updated Jackie

Paul.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I actually paid under list for my Boxster S due to luck and the g/f being a buyer for a living!!!! we ran it for 4 or 5 months, but it didnt quite feel right, so we advertised it and a dealer brought it, paid us what we paid for it and then obviously sold it for more. I did learn later that the gearbox gave out on it.

We then went to a 2.7 because we found one with every toy which was great, sat nav, bose, 6cd, lower seats, embossed seats, painted centre consol, painted dash, full leather, list just went on and on. Anyway we found for our driving the slightly lower power of the 2.7 didnt cause us any problems, it was still a great drive, handling was still excellent and drive was still as good.

If we get another then it would be a 'S' because it was slightly quicker, and does sound nicer and the extra torque did make a difference on the motorway and stuff like that. All said though for most of our day to day driving the 2.7 was great fun and more than adequate.

THis looks nice:
http://ucl.porsche.de/uk/ucl/pages.car? ... Z1U6441822

But these cars:
http://ucl.porsche.de/uk/ucl/pages.car? ... Z4U6002822
http://ucl.porsche.de/uk/ucl/pages.car? ... Z3U6046632
http://ucl.porsche.de/uk/ucl/pages.car? ... Z3U6049872
http://ucl.porsche.de/uk/ucl/pages.car? ... Z4U6003522

Are all not too much more money, and are all '03 models or newer so should be face lift versions if the description is correct, so that is slightly more power and glass rear screen.

I would drive a 2.7 to see what you think, it is not really asimilar situation to the 180 vs 225 in the TT as the 2.7 is 225bhp anyway and you dont have a 4wd system sapping all the power from the smaller engine.


----------



## properperson (Apr 14, 2004)

Jack,

i've had both and price appart the TT is better.

do remember as well with a boxter of that age, it will have a PLASTIC rear screen which has a habit if cracking (and isn't usually covered under the warranty or "windcsreen" section of your policy), hence why Porsche changed to glass screen for the 2003 model year.

put a boxster next to a TT and the boxster looks like an "ugly push me - pull you" and i never got comfortable in those bloody sports seats.

and as for the cabin ambiance at night - the TT is about 5 miles ahead of the porsche...

my money would go on a 3.2 DSG Roadster.....

but i think you've already made your mind up !!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

shao_khan

Good advice in your last post and great links  Thanks 
I think I will still go for the S version, sounds nicer (so I've been told) - and I do love the feel of the extra power 

The Cardomon Red Met' looks fabulous as well, possibly even better than the Zanzi'.
http://ucl.porsche.de/uk/ucl/pages.car? ... Z4U6002822
The Speed Yellow in the first of your links looks like good value....my head is spinning!

I was given a link to a Zanzi' Boxster S in Wallsend by someone from boxsta.net. Surprised to find another in the same colour, especially an S and with PSM!
A little more than Aberdeens, but lower miles, same year and better spec - with much nicer wheels:
http://ucl.porsche.de/uk/ucl/pages.car? ... Z1U6437792

What is the informed opinion amongst you Boxster owners? Good, bad or could do better?...Possibly overpriced :?

PaulS
< Time to throw rationality out of the window..>
Wish I could have both, I really think I will be sad to let the TT go...I can't say that I have ever felt that way about any car I've let go in the past :?
The TT has been just about perfect, 1 duff thermostat and battery in 31k miles Although it's one of the first cars in the country it's never missed a beat and looks, IMO, as good as a loved 1 year old car...can't help but ask myself what I'm doing - sometimes 

properperson
Stop it! You're not making it any easier 

Jackie x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Dont do it [smiley=behead.gif]

A 225 +chip + zorst, + bits 300bhp 

A 3.2 manual + bits :lol: :lol:


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Jackie,

It sounds like you really like this S you have test driven and I wouldn't let the lack of PSM put you off.

You don't have to drive it 'flat out' all the time and you drive to as the road conditions permit.

All these electronic devices are 'aids' after all and shouldn't detract from 'normal' driving skills.

If you like the car, go for it. It's always nice to have a change


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jackiestt said:


> shao_khan
> 
> I was given a link to a Zanzi' Boxster S in Wallsend by someone from boxsta.net. Surprised to find another in the same colour, especially an S and with PSM!
> 
> Jackie x


The Porche dealer is 5 mins(walking backwards on one leg) from me pop down and have a look or this could be the excuse to get the wife into the Porsche dealer


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Jackie,
> 
> It sounds like you really like this S you have test driven and I wouldn't let the lack of PSM put you off.
> 
> ...


Hi baj

You're sounding like the "heart" side of my dilemma 

Having had an accident in a car without any driver aids (not saying if they were there it would have prevented it) I'm going to have it on the next car. 
Quite happy to admit my driving couldn't be described as anything more than average and I'm not a skilled driver! But if PSM can possibly help avoid a nasty situation because I've made an error in judgement, it'll do for me. I suppose it's much the same as Quatro and ESP on the TT...only evident when needed?

You're right! I love the Boxster S...and I equally love my TT. 
In rationalising it all, what am I doing: (think my head is winning today  )
Changing my car because I like the colour of the Boxster? 
The Boxster is different...but is it that much better?
I'm looking for a bit of extra "get up and go"...well, I could add a performance enhancing package to the TT (been reading too many mags'  ) for a lot less than moving into the Porsche.
Better the devil you know...?

God, I hate being sensible (C'MON HEART  )

Jackie x


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

bajers said:


> Jackie,
> 
> It sounds like you really like this S you have test driven and I wouldn't let the lack of PSM put you off.
> 
> ...


I totally agree  I don't have PSM :roll:

The Boxster ride and grip give such a level of confidence (with time :wink: ) that I don't think I've ever needed it in 9 months & 9000 miles. Biggest 'incident' so far has been reversing back to a petrol pump island (the filler cap is on the front of the Boxster - and rear visibility is 'limited' :wink: ) and kerbing one of the rear wheels :x :roll:

Oh and spinning the car 180 degress twice  ... at Bruntingthorpe 

Jackie - you only live once [smiley=devil.gif] :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Jackie - I would certainly not dismiss a 2.7. The 3.2 is fab, but the main area in which it is improved over the 2.7 is - at speeds of 100 mph and above. I do a lot of motorway driving - that's not something that you can exploit too often these days :wink:

The 2.7 will still give you the handling and driver feedback that the 3.2 has ..... just make sure you get one with the full leather interior and silver pack because it's just a nice as the TT


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> The Porche dealer is 5 mins(walking backwards on one leg) from me pop down and have a look or this could be the excuse to get the wife into the Porsche dealer


wallsendmag

Missed your post  Must have come up as I was typing

If you are thatt close and fancy a one legged stroll there...great!

I've been waiting for dealer to email some pics, apparently they can't get a camera until tomorrow...itching to see some pics (esp' interior). 
If you could, well I'll be able to let my heart start ruling my head again 

Jackie x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

cant get to the dealers until tomorrow (Football on the telly  ) so I could pop down after work (finish at dinnertime)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> cant get to the dealers until tomorrow (Football on the telly  ) so I could pop down after work (finish at dinnertime)


What! Football comes before a drive in the TT ? :? Ahhh..... wait a minute what were your words in the previous post .....


> The Porche dealer is 5 mins(walking backwards on one leg) from me.


Now I understand .......walking doesn't do it for me either wallsendmag.....I'd choose the football too :wink:

Would be much appreciated if you could pop down tomorrow afternoon, take a good old gander at the car, get a few pics and then give me an honest opinion. If you talk to Richard then mention you're there on behalf of the 'Campbells ' from Dundee (He might even give you a test drive  ).

Jackie x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

no probs will wander down tomorrow


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Hello Jackie,

Hope this link gives you some thoughts.

http://www.dictim.com/renn/993guide.pdf

We still have the TTRQ but when it came time to get something with more bite, we opted for a Porsche 993 after reading this article.

In fact, we have a 993 RS without anything other than a steering wheel. But a 993 C2 or C2S (wide body) should never depreciate while you will enjoy a unique experience.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Hey Dude - hope you are taking good care of the RS.

As I said before (well I think I did, might have forgot), I would recommend a drive of a 2.7. As highlighted by some of my links, you will by a fairly new 2.7, certainly a facelifted model for the money you are lookign at. Asked the G/f at the weekend and she said that if we could afford to buy one now, she would have the 2.7 with the glass screen again rather than haev the version with the plastic screen as she has heard too many stories and would worry about it cracking.

Also the Carmon red car, I think is a great colour, I cant imagine there being too many of them, it looks to have a nice spec.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Taking good care of the red beast  

Sure is lively and can be placed sideways at will. And sometimes without will too...


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Jackie,

I have updated my web site, so now have some pics of silver and green.

www.woofdoggy.com.

Sideways ---- you young hooligan. :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just been to the Porsche dealer and the car looks as smart as a carrot  only prob was it was in a terrible postion for photos ,against a window between two other cars in a gloomy bit of the showroom :? no way I could get far enough back or get enough of the car in the shot . After getting up at 3:15 this morningfor work it was the wrong day to be asking to move a car for a photo shoot


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Monique
Thanks, but no thanks! I really think that maybe more than a handful for me 

shao_khan
Well, I should listen to good advice, I'll give the 2.7 ago and see how it compares  (but I really want an S!)
The Speed Yellow S, in the link you gave, really started to appeal - sadly it's been sold  I suppose I shouldn't be surprised - seemed to be remarkably good value in comparison with similar models. 
Can't access your site to view the pics..."access denied" Temporary glitch?

wallsendmag
<smart as a carrot  > Hmm, now I've got doubts on the colour   
The dealer took some pics and mailed them to me today, car seemed to be located in the middle of the showroom. Must have moved it before you arrived ?
Really appreciate you taking the time to attempt a "photo shoot" 

PaulS
< Oh and spinning the 180 deg twice ....at Bruntingthorpe>

Did my spinning on a road!...never again, hence the need for PSM :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I also have an S, having come from the 225TTC. It cost significantly more, & in many ways it is inferior. However, it is a Porsche, & I wanted to have a Porsche since I was a kid.

Would I buy another one? 
At the moment I cannot see myself in anything other than a Porsche, be it Boxster, Cayenne or Carrera. However, Pauls comment about the diminishing returns starts to get serious once you get into Porsche territory & above, so there has to come a point when enough is enough. For this reason I suspect my next car might be a more sensible, much cheaper car. I was hugely impressed by the loan A4 I had when my TT was in for work & the extra space is also nice.

I believe most dealers work on a 5k margin so you will lose that the moment you drive it away. If taking these factors into account you still want one (which I certainly did), then go for it. IMO the Porsche ownership experience is from a different world to the TT experience; a bit like comparing Vauxhall with Audi...


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

jackiestt said:


> shao_khan
> Can't access your site to view the pics..."access denied" Temporary glitch?


No user error by me - one extra . in the url.....

www.woofdoggy.com

seems to work fine now!!!!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Well, the search continues, carefully!

Zanzibar Red is out (I think) and Speed Yellow is in 8) , all that remains is to find one with the spec I want ...and at the right price.
Not exactly spoilt for Porsche dealers in Scotland, and they're not bursting at the seams with Boxsters. Looks as though patience is the name of the game 

I was a little curious to find out more about jgoodman00's comment " in many ways the Boxster is inferior to the TT"
Jame's kindly sent this response to my PM....I think it's very good and would be of use to anyone else contemplating the same move

Posted with his permission - thanks James  


> Hi,
> 
> The limitations of the Boxster are numerous:
> 1. Very poor luggage space compared to a TTC; with the seats down the TTC had a huge, but shallow boot.
> ...


Must admit the "Â£12k for 12k miles" comment caused me to gulp!  
I have never bothered to add the annual running costs of any car I have owned, though I would have thought regional variations in the costs 
of dealer servicing / repairs and insurance could affect that figure quite significantly :?

Anyway, I'm not changing my mind!

Jackie x


----------



## Em (May 7, 2002)

I too had a 225 TTC and now have a Boxster S and have to agree with the majority people have said about both cars.

I too adored my TT-If I could have got it inside the house at night I would off! I thought and still do think that it is so cute and one of the best looking cars on the market.

However......the S is a totally different car to drive. The TT was very forgiving and I could just hop in a drive off without having to really think about my driving style. The S does not allow for that at all. After 6 months of ownership I am still learning how to drive it. Personally I like that fact as I feel it is true experience every time I get in in it. My S does not have PSM but to be honest I have never missed it. I do not consider myself to be a great driver but do like to use the S to the max at times. However if it would make you feel happier I can understand why you would want it.

I still see a TT and smile and I am not 100% sold on the Boxster looks, however put the roof down and the car is beautiful and it still amazes me how many stares and comments (normally good) I get with the roof down.

The only downside I have come across is more about me than they car as I spent a long time after I got it almost feeling embarrassed to be driving a Porsche I was paranoid that people would think I was a W****r and drove the car very respectfully something I never did in my TT. However I eventually thought what was the point in owning such a fab driving machine and not using it and sod other people. I know don't care what others think and am enjoying the car more each day, especially in this weather. I would rather have the 03 glass windscreen as I have an 02 model but my S is fully loaded with Sat nav, full leather and the seats are to die for.

I am not too sure if I would ever go back to a TT but never say never and to be honest I still feel slightly embarrassed that I am driving a car that cost Â£48k when new.

I am not sure if I will ever have a car again that I loved as much as my TT..I could have talked about it all night long but I do know that I made the right choice.

Good luck and I hope you find your dream car.


----------

